# Printer stuck in initializing mode



## Jay Whitlock (Dec 30, 2007)

I have an HP PSC 2110 all in one printer. I recently changed the black ink and afterwards I'm prompted to align cartridges. I follow the instructions and print the align page and put it on the printer. When I hit enter for it to align the printer gets stuck and will not complete the process. If I turn the printer off the cycle starts all over and then gets stuck again in the aligning phase.
Any suggestions on how to get my printer past this phase.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Jay Whitlock and welcome to TSF :wave:

Try reseating the printer cartridges, and watch the printers insides while it aligns. Do you see anything abnormal while the cartridges move or align?


----------

